# The Civil War



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

*Act 1*

*Dramatis Personae*​
*Primarchs*
-Corax - Primarch of the Raven Guard
-Horus - Primarch of the Luna Wolves
- Leman Russ - Primarch of the Space Wolves
-Ferrus Manus - Primarch of the Iron hands
-Sanguinius - Primarch of the Blood Angels
-Jaghatai Khan - Primarch White Scars
-Angron - Primarch of the World Eaters
Vulkan - Primarch of the Salamanders

*Astartes/Custodes*
-Constantin Valdor - Captain General/Chief Custode
-Captain Agapeto - Captain 1st Company
-Captain Bran - Captain 10th Company Raven Guard​



*Helpless*​

For the first time in his life, Corax did not know what to do, or how to act. For the first time in his life he truly felt helpless. Even in the days of his enslavement on Lycaeus, Corax had felt empowered by a mission, a mission to free his people from the Slave Masters. But this was entirely different, his whole world had crumbled, no purpose, no direction as he stared at his dying Father.

The great man, the shining beacon of light and hope was lying in a pool of his own blood. His once glorious golden armour now crumpled, burnt and smeared in his Fathers blood. The glow that radiated from the Emperor was now dimming, and the Custodian Guards were fighting furiously to save his life and stop the blood from pouring out so fast.

Corax stared as if in a trance at Constantin Valdor, the Captain General as he was barking out orders to surround and protect the Emperor at all costs, the Chief Custode despite his furious expressions, Corax could see tears welling up at the corners of the Custodians eyes. ‘This must be a dream!’ he thought to himself.

‘My lord! My Lord what are you orders?’ the words of First Captain Agapeto brought Corax out of his trance.
‘What?’ Corax asked in confusion, as he was getting his bearings.
‘What do you require us to do, Lord?’ Captain Agapeto asked; uncertainty in his voice.
‘Hail the Golden Throne! We need to teleport the Emperor onto his Barge and out of this warzone!’
‘My Lord Corax! The Titan looks as if it will be firing again!’ Captain Bran shouted, pointing to the massive Imperator Titan five kilometres away.
‘Agapeto, status update?’ Corax asked, anxiously.
‘Charging teleporters now my Lord!’ the First Captain replied immediately.

Just as the Imperator was about to fire its massive weaponry, a bright light appeared around the Emperor and his coterie, and within a flash they we teleported aboard the Golden Throne, the Emperors flagship.

Standing upon the strategium of the Golden Throne in silence, Corax watched the busy command decks below as Naval officers were sending and receiving vital information, informing everyone of the betrayal that had just occurred.

A heavy gauntlet rested itself upon Corax’s right shoulder guard; he did not need to turn to know that Constantin Valdor had just stepped by his side.
‘How is my Father doing?’ asked Corax still staring at the command decks.
‘He is stable for now, however he has lost a lot of blood…’ Valdor said in a sombre tone. 
‘Does Horus know?’
‘He will arrive within 72 hours…’ replied Valdor.
‘He will blame me and my legion for not protecting him,’ Corax said with a sigh as he turned to look Valdor in the eyes.
‘No my Lord Primarch, It is my duty and responsibility to protect the Emperor at all costs, I will face this burden of responsibility… I have failed him.’ Valdor said, a look of utter self loathing on his face.



*Horus arrives*​

The embarkation deck was filled with multiple columns of Astartes, Custodians, adepts, army officers and Naval personnel, awaiting the arrival of Horus’s Stormbird, hundreds had been assembled, waiting in anticipation.

Corax towered above everyone clad in his jet black armour, adorned with the Raven Guard symbols and a black feathered cloak clasped around his broad shoulders. Standing next to him was Valdor, regal in his golden Custodian Armour, he did not wear his high peaked helm and so came to the top of Corax’s chest. Behind them were assembled five black armoured Raven Guard and five Custodes forming a mixed honour guard. 

Horus’s white Stormbird screamed through the stellar shields separating the embarkation deck from the harsh vacuum of space. The Luna Wolves insignia emblazoned menacingly upon the hull of the transport ship.

It took several moments for the landing ramps to lower; Corax had a feeling that Horus had been briefing his Mournival on how to behave during this encounter. Steam billowed forth from inside the Stormbird as a giant and imposing figure strode down the ramp. Ten Astartes clad in gleaming white armour followed suit, their helmets made them emotionless, but their stride gave away their contempt for the situation.

Horus was clad in white ornate armour with a lidless eye emblazoned upon his chest plate, his facial expression was one of thunderous rage merely kept at bay as he stared at both Corax and Valdor.
‘Corax… Valdor…’ Horus boomed in recognition as he came to embrace his brother, and then the Captain General.

‘We don’t have much time…’ Horus said as he stared intensely at Corax.
‘I know Horus, we must punish those who have done this to us!’ Corax said with vehemence in his voice.
‘Yes, but that is not the first thing on the agenda…’ Horus replied.
Corax and Valdor looked confused, ‘What do you mean Horus? Valdor asked quizzically.
‘Russ, Lorgar and the Khan will be arriving shortly. Russ I fear may go berserk and depart for the nearest Forge World and obliterate it, Lorgar and his Word Bearers won’t be much calmer either and we know the Khan takes no prisoners…’
‘Surely what they do is justified!’ protested Valdor.
‘Yes but I bring other bad news Valdor! The entirety of the Mechicanum has rebelled, along with the Sigillite. Before I came here, I contacted the others and there has been no word from Guilleman, the Lion or Perturabo! We need to regroup and plan our next move before we react irrationally… now please take me to see my father!’ commanded Horus.



*What to do next?*​

Corax stared at the stasis field containing the Emperor, he was sat down upon a Golden Throne with a lidless eye at the peak of the high back of the chair. Clothed in a simple white cotton robe, though the robe itself had a huge blood stain where the Emperors heart would be, he seemed to stare straight ahead of him, cold and lifeless. Four Custodes stood surrounding the Emperors stasis field silently, the heads bowed as if in mourning. 

Tears streaked down his cheeks as he stared helplessly at his Father. The emotional pain was unbearable as the thought that they could do nothing to help repair his battered body. 
‘Look at him, the Apothecaries are doing nothing!!’ groaned Russ in both dismay and anger as he too stared at his beloved Father.
‘They do not have the equipment to heal him Russ, I have already told you and besides who here, in fact who in the Imperium knows how to heal our Father?!’ commented Horus.

The Emperor had been placed in the stasis field, delaying his fatal wound until they could find a safe and suitable environment with which to heal him, the apothecaries and medicae staff had suffered the scorn of many Astartes and Primarch. Many had even been threatened with death if the Emperor’s situation did not improve, Horus had had to intervene on several occasions especially when it came to dealing with Russ’s anguish. Finally Horus had ordered that the Emperor be moved to his private chambers.

The chambers itself was cavernous, the floor decked out in gleaming white marble with a multitude of different coloured veins running through it, the marble itself was said to have come from a specialist quarry in central Anatolia within Terra. The chambers had three levels with balconies all along the central chamber where the Emperor was placed. Many of the furniture had been moved to allow the high ranking officers and Adepts to see their most beloved Emperor, despite the fact that it had upset all of them. Many had brought gifts, flowers, food and drinks as if in offering to a God. 

However at this moment, everyone was removed save for the gathered Primarchs and the Emperors four sentinels. 

‘Show some empathy Horus, you act as if you couldn’t care!’ commented Vulkan, the dark skinned Primarch moved to comfort Leman Russ who was slumped on the floor at the foot of the Emperor.

‘Empathy?! You think I don’t care, you think I don’t worry about our Father!’ spat Horus contentiously. ‘I’ve known our Father, far longer than you!’

‘You think that makes you better than us, does it Horus?! Angron interjected.

‘Don’t even go there Angron!’ Horus shot Angron a warning glare.

‘Or what!?’ Angron roared, stepping up to Horus. The build difference of the two Primarchs was astonishing, both Primarchs were huge, bigger than any man or Astartes. But where Horus was taller, Angron was much broader and his muscles looked more densely packed. His physical stature was built for brawling similar to Leman Russ.

The Lord of Angels had stepped in between the two titanic warriors. His physical presence was enough to hold both warriors apart. ‘Calm yourselves Brothers!’ Sanguinius commanded, his tone was firm but fair. ‘Quarrelling amongst ourselves won’t get us anywhere and it certainly won’t help our Father!’
Sanguinius looked intensely at both Horus and Angron, Sanguinius’s interjection had managed to diffuse their anger.

Corax stood silently watching his brothers, and was secretly in admiration of his Angelic Brother. Despite Horus being the favoured son and achieving the most victories, he had not managed to acquire the same admiration and respect amongst the Primarch siblings as Sanguinius. ‘I’m sorry, I’m just trying to keep a clear head so we can plan our next move,’ Horus said.

‘We need ammunitions and to repair our ships!’ the Khan spoke out loud, he had been unusually quiet throughout the congregation. His Legion had been one which had been attacked whilst operating with the Titan Legions. He had lost thirty thousand Astartes, massacred, caught in the crossfire of the Mechanicums weapons and that of the enemy they were campaigning against.

‘The Forge World Aragus V is roughly three weeks away, my records indicate no Titan Legions present,’ commented Ferrus Manus. ‘I say they should be the first to feel the Emperors retribution!’

‘If that is the case, then I suggest three Legions take the initial assault and secure it before the rest of us bring the Emperor there’ Horus said. 

‘We cannot linger there for long! Large parts of our fleet have been damaged by the surprise attacks, and no doubt the Sigillite has sent out scout fleets in search of the Golden Throne, secondly we do not yet know who has turned traitor and who hasn’t’ Corax said breaking his silence.

Everyone within the room was silent, deep in thought. Many of them still had their legions and fleet intact, however the Mechanicum Forge Worlds had been places to regroup, re arm and re supply, they also held a monopoly on technological infrastructure. Whilst the Sigillite had many Lord Commanders and Masters of the Fleets under his command, no one could be sure who to trust anymore. 

The Primarchs Roboute Guilleman, Perturabo and the Lion had ceased to make any contact throughout the entirety of the rebellion so far. Rumours were spread that Konrad Curze and his Night Lords had gone rogue and carving a senseless and bloody path of destruction. Magnus was besieged on Prospero and fighting for his life, whilst Alpharius and his Legion had been ambushed in the southern Sector. Mortarion and Rogal Dorn were said to have been killed in Action and their Legions were pushed on the brink of extinction. 

As for Lorgar at the first sight of the Emperor, the golden skinned Primarch sank to his knees and mourned for the Emperor for a whole day, he then departed with the entirety of his legions, a full one hundred and forty thousand Word Bearers and declared that he would purify the Imperium. Corax had seen the way the Word Bearers made war, and it did not bode well on his conscience, the galaxy would burn for this sleight on their God Emperor, but for this moment they needed Lorgar and his legion as allies.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

awsome!!!!


----------



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

*Blood Lust*​

The skies of Aragus V were ablaze with fire and smoke as orbital bombardments struck everywhere. This day would be the day of reckoning, the day the Emperors loyal sons took vengeance on the traitors. The sixth, the twelfth and the eighteenth legions would be the ones appointed to make the initial assault. Within the first three hours of initial bombardments over ten millions people had been killed in the tightly packed Hab units in the Forge Complex of Mondus Delta.

Corax had been unwilling to strike at the civilians, but Angron was adamant that the best way was to strike fear into the populace and then it would spread like wild fire to the other Forge complexes. Corax knew that whether he agreed to the civilian bombardments or not, Angron would do it anyway and Russ was not in the mood to be passive.

‘Do not let yourselves get caught up in the blood lust!’ Corax said across the vox link to his Captains, as he and First Company were descending to the surface in Stormbirds. 
‘Remember we’re here so the other legions can re supply, this is not an exercise in mass genocide!’
As the side doors of the Stormbirds slid open, Corax looked at the battle field below, the carnage wrought by the Sons of Russ and Angron was devastating, thousands upon thousands of Mechanicum Skitarii lay on the rubble strewn streets and highways. Their bodies hacked to death by chainsword and bolter.
‘How did it come to this!?’ thought Corax before he descended to join in the battle. Hundreds of black armoured Astartes descended from the Stormbirds, flying on blue jet streams and screaming death on the inhabitants below.

Corax landed on a couple of Praetorian Mechanicum Protectors, they didn’t stand a chance as he cut them to pieces with his Raven Talons, specially modified Lightning Claws. He picked up another Praetorian and lifted the warrior into the sky before dropping him hundreds of feet below, where he smashed like a soft fruit.

The Raven Guard operated in such precision as they fought in the sky on jump packs, clawing, slicing, hacking and shooting their way through the enemy traitors. Corax was proud to see his legion fight with such grace. Such things could not be said however for the World Eaters or their Primarch. Angrons sons were literally grappling with some of the larger Skitarii, some even fighting hand to hand and choking the life out of their enemy. Despite the sheer number of traitors, they were no match for the awesome might of the Astartes, Skitarii were like children compared to the size, stature and strength of the Emperors finest warriors. Corax spotted Angron prowl the battlefield for enemies to kill; he was alone amidst the carnage, no bodyguard to watch over him, or Captain to fight back to back with. 

Angron was a gladiator and this huge battleground was just an arena for him, the Skitarii were no match, as tens of them died at a time. Groups would try to surround the Primarch, but were easily despatched. It did not take long before Angron was awash with the blood of his fallen victims, knocking a Skitarii warrior to the ground with his giant elbow, he then lifted his left leg and stomped on the warriors head crushing it like a walnut.
Meanwhile to the south about half a kilometre away, The Sons of Russ were advancing steadily. They moved in one thick solid column, five rows deep. If one Astartes fell, another would take his place immediately, whilst giant wolves moved amongst Russ’s sons, biting the heads off any unfortunate Skitarii or civilian who got caught in the advance.

Russ was clad in thick terminator armour with a wolves pelt wrapped around his broad shoulders, five hundred other terminators surrounded him and they formed the central point in the thick advancing column. The Skitarii’s bullets pinged off the thick ceramite armour. The strong will and ferocious strength of the VI Legion could not be denied. With Angrons death roar and Russ’s wolf howl, and thousands of weapons being discharged simultaneously, the battlefield would be deafening for a normal mans ears.

Corax found himself in the thick of battle, drenched in the blood of his enemies. Despite his smaller stature compared to his other brothers, Corax was still immense, a god of war. He was created for war and baptised in it.

‘Let those who turned their backs on the Emperor, fear his retribution!!!!!’ Corax roared to his warriors, and his warriors roared back, fighting even harder.

Captain Agapeto proved his worth not only as an Astartes but as First Captain. Slicing his way through the Skitarii ranks with his own personal lightning claws gifted to him by none other than the Primarch himself. Like all the sons of Corax Captain Agapeto’s skin was very pale, which accentuated the crimson blood that was smeared across his uncovered face. He uppercut a towering brute of a Mechanicum warrior, piercing the half human half robot under his jaw and through his modified brain cavity, the Captains lightning claw sticking out the top of the warriors head, before flinging him to one side like a rag doll. 

He looked across the bloodshed being wrought to witness the true might of a Primarch, as Corax grasped a Skitarii’s head with one huge hand and with the other ripped the warriors head clean off, blood jutted out spraying everywhere. The Primarch looked menacing when he was in battle. An Astartes was taught to defy the thought of fear but the actual thought of taking on a powerful being such as a Primarch made Captain Agapeto’s blood run cold. 

After several minutes of senseless violence, the First Captains vox crackled into life;

‘First Captain, this is Eagle Eye, a large group has been spotted coming from the Hab units to the west of your position!’
‘West?!’ questioned Captain Agapeto as he tried to get his bearings and looked over the carnage and spotted a large group of people advancing out of the Hab unit complexes of the Forge, they looked to be civilians, or Forge workers rather than Mechanicum military.
‘Eagle Eye, I need more intel it looks as if they’re civilians, do we know if they are hostile?’
‘First Captain, they appear to be civilians, carrying what looks like white banners. No visual on any weaponry.’

‘Lord Corax! It looks as if the civilians are surrendering themselves!’ Captain Agapeto said pointed out the large group that was now forming.
‘Raven Guard, regroup and form up!’ roared Corax as he turned to face the on comers.

In one smooth motion, the entirety of the Raven Guard force turned and fell into a six row deep column. ‘Do not attack unless I say so!’ commanded Corax as he stood in the centre of the column, towering over his warriors, his dark eyes surveying their surroundings. 

The large mass of people now present, roughly seven hundred meters away were waving their hands in the air or waving white rags on poles as if surrendering, some of them even got on their knees. A look of horror and fear upon their faces, they were clearly not the cold, calculating and ruthless warriors that worked as the Mechanicum’s protectors. These were innocent civilians who were told they now served a new master and forced to obey, they were not responsible for the Mechanicum’s treachery.

However fate intervened in the form of Angron. The blood thirsty Primarch and his warriors appeared out of no where from the Raven Guards right flank, charging towards the civilians. To Corax it seemed as if he was watching a live Pict feed of a battlefield and he was the viewer, rather than the one participating and everything was in slow motion.

‘Noooooo!!!!’ he screamed but the words didn’t seem to make any sound as he saw his brother slice off a young woman’s head clean off with one of his mighty chain axes, and then another and another. The World eaters looked as if they were another legion as the white and blue of their armour had disappeared entirely, coated now in crimson.

The Raven Guard forces looked on in abject horror as they saw the Emperors butchers go to work. Heads, arms, legs, torsos ripped apart either by; chainswords, axes or bolters. The dying screams of their victims echoed a thousand fold across the roar of battle. It made Agapeto and his fellow captain’s stomach churn at the sight of such butchery; it was raw and filled with utter rage and senseless violence.

Agapeto spotted the infamous Kharn, Captain of the 8th Assault Company and personal equerry to Lord Angron. An imposing warrior, his brutal killings were second only to Primarch Angron. Where Agapteo was a true son of Corax, Kharn personified Angron. 

‘My Lord what do you wish us to do?’ asked Captain Bran standing at Corax’s left side.
Corax stood silently for several moments observing his brothers work before finally responding; ‘Regroup and head back to the Ravens Nest.’
‘But my lord, what about Mondus Delta? We have not secured the Forge Complex entirely?!’ questioned Captain Nestor of Third Company.
The Primarch turned and looked at his Captains and warriors; ‘You and I have just witnessed the genocide that has occurred here. When my father awakes, I will not be held accountable amongst those of my brothers who have committed such crimes, the XIX Legion will not be part of such atrocities as long as I am Primarch. We came here to help secure this planet and that is what we have done, if Russ and Angron wish to take out their wrath on this populace that is up to them, we will remain in orbit until the Luna Wolves and the rest arrives.


----------



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

*SONS OF GUILLIMAN​*
The cold, silent darkness of space, broke with an explosion of colour and dark energy. From the far edges of the Aragus system, hundreds of ships in varying sizes broke through to the material universe. This shoal of starships was headed by a mighty barge, its sharp knife like prow had the Ultramarines symbol emblazoned proudly upon it.

The new comers moved into the system swiftly in an attack formation, with the largest ship in the centre, hundreds of strike cruisers and frigates on either side whilst two other titanic barges flanking the fleets right and left.

The command deck of the Ravens Nest, Primarch Corax’s flagship had been quiet during the designated night hours. With minimal communication and navigational staff on duty whilst they were high anchored above the planet, Captain Bran of third Company watched over them silently from the ships Strategium which suspended over the four tiered levels of the command decks. 

Without warning, the ships defence systems broke into alarm. Red warning lights flashed everywhere.
‘Status?’ Captain Bran barked in a deep, dry voice.
‘We have company! Captain,’ replied a communications officer. ‘Attack formation Alpha, and they’re moving fast!’
‘Signal the Primarch and the Master of the fleet. Get word out to Primarch Russ and Primarch Angron immediately!’
‘Yes sir!’ responded the communications officer.
‘Captain Bran! They’ve fired upon The Sword of Deliverance, the Iron Wolf and the Punisher!’ shouted another officer.
‘Fire back!’ commanded Bran.

The doors which lead to the Strategium burst open with such force it made the stoic Captain Bran jump slightly. Stood within the door way was Primarch Corax dressed in a large black robe, his long raven black hair accentuated his pallid complexion, a look of utter disgust and anger upon his face.

He was accompanied by First Captain Agapeto, Sixth Captain Orphelius and the Master of the fleet, Admiral Sepharus, along with a coterie of other Naval officers and personnel, a total of twenty two. Bran was astonished at the speed of which everyone had assembled. 

‘My Lord Primarch,’ Bran said with a bow.
‘Ultramarines?!’ Corax questioned, though it seemed more of a statement.
‘We don’t have accurate intel just yet, my Lord,’ Bran responded.
‘Ultramarines!’ one officer shouted from below
‘Our scanners have picked up the Fist of Macragge, Pride of Ultramar and the Illuminator,’ reported another. 
‘Your orders my lord?’ Admiral Sepharus asked.
‘Contact the other ships, and get them into defensive formations!’ Corax commanded before turning to his Astartes captains.
‘Marshal your companies! We will take the fight to them!’ the Primarch commanded to Captain Agapeto and Orpehlius. ‘Bran! Your warriors are required aswell!’

‘As you command, my Lord.’ Bran responded with a curt bow and moved swiftly to join his fellow Captains.

The entire structure of the Ravens Nest, shook suddenly. Alarms screamed into life and more red lights flashed throughout the entire battle barge. Meanwhile the battlefield in the cold depth of space raged silently as lazer beams and void canons were unleashed. Hundreds of small vessels spewed forth from both fleets fighting a furious battle amongst themselves, whilst the titanic behemoth’s pummelled each other with their own deadly weapons. 

Within moments twnety strike cruisers and frigates belonging to the Loyalists had been blown apart whilst only thirteen had been destroyed from the Ultramarines fleet. Even with the advantage of surprise the sons of Guilliman were finding it hard to overcome the loyalists as they were quick to react, thanks largely to the experience of Master of the Fleet Admiral Sepharus taking charge. 

Corax and Angron had teleported aboard the Pride of Ultramar together without any bodyguards, despite their Captains protests. ‘If I cannot handle a bunch of Ultramarines on my own then I am not fit to be a Primarch nor the leader of the Raven Guard Legion,’ Corax had been heard saying to several of his Captains. 

The forces of the Raven Guard, World Eaters and Space Wolves would be boarding via boarding missiles. They were nothing more than giant hollowed out missile cases with their tips sharpened to penetrate armoured hull, these were basically shot into the void of space with a great chance of completely missing its intended targets, there were no navigational equipment to help them keep on course. 

*The Lord of Angels*​
‘Where are we? Angron asked as the blinding light of the teleportation beams had disappeared.
‘Looks like we’re on the spinal corridor of the ship, by the sound of the deep humming we’re not far from the ships core reactor!’ replied Corax with his large pale hand pressed softly against the corrugated floor.
‘I say we go left!’ Angron said, his tone as if speaking from the back of throat. His deep set eyes moving here and there as he took in his surroundings.
‘Fine…’ replied Corax. He had never been close with his volatile brother, but he doubted whether anyone was ever close to Angron.

Both Primarchs moved swiftly along the spinal corridor, the width was wide enough for six fully plated Astartes to march abreast. Angrons sheer bulk made the corridor reverberate with each heavy step, his ancient bronze armour clattering with his movement, both chain axes in his hand, GoreFather and Gorechild ready to cut down anyone who stood in his way. It was clear to Corax that Angron was not bothered about whether the Ultramarines knew their whereabouts. Unlike Angron, even in full armour plate Corax moved quickly and silently, his black armour absorbing every bit of light, his footsteps making the barest of noises, as if he was bouncing on air. His black feathered cloak swishing in the still air. 

It did not take long for the Ultramarines to respond with a defensive barricade, as four hulking Terminators now stood in their way, behind them stood a monstrous blue Dreadnought, with the Ultramarines insignia blazoned across its armoured hull.

Within seconds of their presence, the Terminators took aim with twin bolters strapped to their wrists. ‘Move down the side corridors!’ shouted Corax as he jumped into a corridor on the left.
Angron growled loudly as he threw GoreFather at one of the Terminators before jumping down a side corridor on the right. The chain axe screamed death as it flew through the air and cut deep into the Terminators armoured helm, the Astartes Terminator immediately slumped to the floor, the sound of crashing metal made a deafening thud.

With lightning fast speed, Corax jumped out onto the right wall of the corridor, the bolter rounds followed his flight through the air, each round narrowly missing the Primarch, before he bounced off onto the left wall and then into the three remaining Terminators. His modified lightning claws piercing the chest plate of two Terminators, the last remaining one stared motionless at the Raven Lord.

Before he knew it, Angron was bearing down upon him, his deep red sunken eyes staring menacingly at him, Angron brought GoreChild down and sliced his head clean off. 
Corax struck at the Dreadnought, his lightning claws struck at the sensory scanner atop its armoured body.
Angron gave a death cry as he chopped off its legs at the knee joints with his chain axes, the monstrous Dreadnought crashed to the floor before firing a single shot. Angron then repeatedly hack at its armoured body, after several strokes with his axes, the armour finally caved in and the dreadnought ceased to exist.

The journey towards the command decks was gruelling as the Ultramarines put up a strong fight against the sons Of Corax and Angron, it took half an hour of intense fighting before the Primarchs met up with several squads of both Raven Guard and World Eaters. Captain Skraal of the World Eaters and Captain Bran now present along with five of their squads.

The sons of Guilliman were well trained and very organised in fighting an anti boarding battle, however despite their training and discipline they were no match for the fighting presence of two Primarchs supported by their warriors. Each and every barricade were despatched within minutes, but the loyalists were not without their casualties. The apothecaries from each Legion were fighting desperately to retrieve the gene seeds from their fallen brothers.

Corax had been desperately trying to get into contact with Captain Orphelius and Captain Agapeto, whilst Angron was trying to contact Kharn and Skorgren. All four captains were thought to have been fighting on various levels of the super structure. The Pride of Macragge was enormous, but just slightly smaller than the Vengeful Spirit belonging to Horus Lupercal.

‘We should be roughly four hundred meters away from the entrance to the Command deck, my Lord!’ reported Skraal.
‘Good! I get bored of disposing of these annoying, pitiful men who call themselves Astartes!’ growled Angron dryly. 
‘Bran place charges on those doors, get your squads ready to throw flash grenades in before we move in!’ commanded Corax.

With a loud bang, and blinding light the Raven Guard and World Eaters charged in swiftly. The naval Officers screamed in horror, several of them shot straight to the floor, clutching their ears
At the centre of the command deck was a large metallic dias where a Terminator clad Astartes stood surrounding a large and regal looking Captain, an expression of amusement plastered upon his craggy features, he wore a silver laurel upon his brow. 

Bran, Skraal and their squads moved in, surrounded the Terminator Guards and their Captain.
‘I suggest, you surrender immediately Captain, or you and everyone here will die!’ declared Corax, staring straight in the eyes of the Captain.
‘As Captain of this ship, I suggest you surrender Lord Primarch!’ declared the Captain pompously.
Corax raised an eye brow, ‘Let me tear his head off!’ roared Angron.
A terrified looking naval officer, nervously crawled to Corax’s armoured boot, and placed a shaking hand upon it.
Corax looked down at the terrified female as she silently mouthed the ‘bomb.’ Corax immediately turned to Angron; ‘Get down!’ he roared, the words seemed to go in slow motion.
‘Too late!’ the Captain said with a cold bemused expression as he pressed a small trigger in his right hand.
Before they knew it, the command decks erupted in a series of explosions. Bathing the loyalist warriors in fire and exploding equipment. Large shrapnel flew in all directions cutting everyone and everything. 
Every naval officer was burnt alive, their dying screams echoing in Corax’s ears as he was flung to the floor with great force, as he hit the floor, his world turned dark and fell in and out of consciousness.

Light penetrated his eyelids which brought Corax back to consciousness, before he knew it his body was lifted off the ground, a warm feeling now bathed across his body. He could barely mutter the words; ‘Father…’ as he tried to lift his heavy eye lids.
Long black hair framed a glowing face, but it was not his father that came to his rescue, it was his brother, Sanguinius. The Lord of Angels had come to his rescue; ‘Be at peace Corax, for you are safe…’ Sanguinius said softly.


----------



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

*Act II*​ 
*The rise of Lorgar*​ 
*Dramatis Personae*​ 
*Primarchs*
Lorgar - Primarch of the Word Bearers Legion
Horus - Primarch of the Luna Wolves
Corax - Primarch of the Rave Guard
Magnus - Primarch fo the Thousand Sons
Vulkan - Primarch of the Salamanders​ 
*Astartes*
Kor Phaeron - First Captain XVII Legion
Erebus - First Chaplain XVII Legion
Sor Talgron - Captain 48th Company
Kor Phariel - Captain 8th Company​ 

__________________________________________________________________________​
The scene was clear as day, every little detail he could remember with perfect clarity, and every emotion he felt. It was a special day a day never to be forgotten through all the years of war.

It was a night should I say that the Emperor descended from the heavens to greet his most loyal and devoted son, along with his brother Magnus the red. A golden winged Stormbird could be heard from the Capital City, Ecclastas as it broke through the atmosphere, speeding towards where Lorgar stood dressed in a simple brown robe upon a raised dais to welcome his Father. 

Lorgar could remember the feeling of great anticipation as the landing ramps slowly lowered and a divine light erupted out of the Stormbird’s hull, bathing him in a warm glow as if from a summer sun.

The first sight of the Emperor brought Lorgar to his knees, as he cried in adulation. All his life, he had never seen anything as beautiful as the Emperor, clad in golden ornate armour towering over him. His shoulder length hair kept regal by a golden laurel wreath which sat upon his brow, Lorgar for all his might could not make any definite detail of the Emperor’s face save his deep blue eyes which seemed to pierce Lorgar’s very soul, eyes which had seen all the ages of man from its early infancy.

‘I have come to take you home my son,’ the Emperor said, his voice was deep and reverberating. Lorgar’s brother Magnus stood silently, his enormous frame concealed by a blue hooded robe, yet despite this Lorgar could feel great strength and power resonating from him. Ten large armour clad warriors stood behind the two, their armour was dark red trimmed in silver, they were a sight to behold as well. The green lenses from their helmets were watching everything in a protective sense.

‘Father, I have been dreaming of the day of your arrival!’ Lorgar said as he stood up to embrace the Emperor, even at Lorgars full height he only came up to the Emperors chest. Lorgar had never had the feeling of being so small compared to his father, as he had always stood head and shoulders above everyone on Colchis, he had been a giant amongst his people but to the new arrivals he was one of many. 

They had spoken for several days whilst the Emperor lingered upon the planet, seeing the new constructions being built in honour of the Emperors coming. His father did not seem to like nor enjoy the veneration the people of Colchis lavished upon him. ‘Have I or my people done something to offend you father?’ Lorgar asked one morning as they toured the city streets of Ecclastas.

‘These people treat me as if I were a god Lorgar, this is not what I wanted…’ the Emperor replied, observing a dome being built atop one of the new temples, statues of both the Emperor and Lorgar were placed upon the entrance way of the white marble building.

‘My people believe you are divine, we have never seen one such as you. You come with purity in your words, you claim to be nothing but a man my lord, yet your mere presence speaks of more.’

‘I have great power, that is true. But a man with power none the less,’ the Emperor said with a finality to his tone. 
Despite what the Emperor had said to him or anyone else, Lorgar was sure his father, his Emperor was more, so much more than he claimed. Perhaps his father wanted to keep his divinity a secret, for what purpose he did not know.

For several years Lorgar kept his secret faith, not revealing it to any of his Astartes commanders, save a select few who had come from Colchis itself. Kor Phaeron, Lorgars second in command would meet up with him regularly in secret to discuss the divinity of the Emperor. It was not until the battle of Falax where the Emperor faced a thousand Orks by himself, separated from his bodyguard retinue the Custodian Guards that he showed his true and awesome power. 

Lorgar had held his warriors back, as he and they watched the Emperor slay the green skins with ease. ‘Watch as they explode when they come into contact with the Emperor!’ Lorgar shouted. ‘He is a god of war! Untouched, unmatched by any here present!’

The word bearers, especially those from Terra watched in awe at the majesty of the Emperors power being unleashed upon so many, tens of Orks would burn instantly upon being near to the Emperor, their weapons not even able to touch him or his armour. Many exploded for no reason what so ever, others fell to the floor screaming in agony as they died. His flaming sword cutting through the toughest of the green skins dreadnought armour. 

It was in that battle, in those last few moments that the entirety of the Word Bearers were converted into thinking of their Emperor as The God-Emperor. First Chaplain Erebus had named Lorgar as the ‘_Urizen!_’

A prophet and son of the God-Emperor, it would be Lorgar and his warriors responsibility to lead a war of faith upon the Galaxy, they were secretly chosen to spread this new faith and to burn all others. When the time was right, they would begin their conversion on the other Legions, but it would have to be a subtle one. For not all legions were blessed by such a knowledgeable Primarch on the laws of religion. 

Many within the XVII Legion believed the Primarchs themselves knew of the Emperors divinity but either kept it a secret because they wanted to be the enlightened few or were jealous that they were not as powerful as their father and so wanted to deny any such comments of divinity. 

Such memories spurred Lorgar on as he sat upon his throne within the command bridge of the _Blessed Light, _his holy flagship. The command bridge itself was enormous, everything however was on one level, with the Naval crew and officers at one end, whilst Lorgar and his commanders sat at the other end under a domed roof with intricate frescoes depicting the Emperor painted upon the ceiling with deep rich colours and illuminated with gold leaf. 

Large window slits were built just under the dome and with thanks to advancement in special artificial lighting, created the essence of natural sunlight basking the Urizen and his faithful followers in a warm glow. 
Six enormous marble archways lined the bridge room, or cavernous hall as it should be described as. The floor was paved entirely of white marble with reddish and grey veins running across each slab, it was polished with such an intense sheen that the frescoes upon the ceilings could be seen vaguely by looking at the floor.

Statues of the Emperor, Lorgar and past faithful commanders lined the pathway to Lorgar’s golden throne, elaborate eagle wings splayed out from its frame, whilst ten Astartes Commanders sat on either side of the Urizen.

Despite the command bridge being the very brain of the ship, it was quiet. But this was kept by tradition so that the Urizen could sit and contemplate upon any action being taken during a campaign. Messages were transferred via the vox net aboard the ship and passed to the captaisns at on either side of the Urizen they would then speak with their Primarch on any matters.

The Urizen was clad in full battle armour, his long red cloaked draped around him which contrasted with the granite grey of his armour, the Primarchs golden head was bare, with his helmet sat upon his lap.

‘They have ignored our offers, my Lord!’ reported the eighth company Captain Sor Phariel. 
‘We have no choice but to burn them!’ First Chaplain Erebus said who sat next to Lorgar on his right, his eyes burned bright with fanaticism.
‘I believe we should target the rebel government, rather than the populace my lord,’ Captain Sor Talgron advised cautiously.
‘If the populace were as loyal to the Emperor as they should be, they would have risen up against this rebellion. Alas they did not brother!’ Erebus remarked looking Sor Talgron straight in the eyes, his gaze was strong and commanding. 

The Primarch raised a golden hand to silence his commanders, ‘Kor Phaeron, my son… unleash the Legion!’ Lorgar commanded through his vox bead on the ships vox network.

And so it was that over a hundred thousand Word Bearers, had been unleashed upon the Mechanicum World of Atrimar. Over a billion people were killed in less than 48 Terran hours. Six Forge Complexes decimated to nothing but rubble and dust under the command of Kor Phaeron, now proclaimed an Emperor’s Champion.

Hundreds of thousands of men, women and children burnt alive whilst the Legions Chaplains gave speeches from the Book of Lorgar, the survivors were forced to watch, forced to remember the horrors of those who would turn against the God-Emperor. Mechanicum adepts were nailed to crosses and left to rot upon the towering spires of the Forge Complexes as a reminder. 

Atrimar was but the first of many worlds to burn in the name of the new Faith and the new God of the Imperium. To add more fuel to the fire storm that was the XVII Legion’s religious propaganda, over ten million young men and women from Colchis had enlisted into the loyalist forces. The Word Bearers and the army regiments directly under its command were now the largest of all the loyalist and the most powerful having secured the loyalty of five Titan Legions after the horrors of Atrimar.

‘He and his warriors are out of control Horus!’ spat Vulkan, Primarch of the Salamanders, the Primarch’s dark skin concealing him easily in the shadows of Horus’s inner sanctum.

Horus sighed, ‘I know brother… but we must tread carefully. We are already at civil war with Guilliman, and the Sigillite. I already know that Lorgar has support from the likes of Russ and Fulgrim, not to mention Angron and his legion are now jumping on the religious bandwagon just so he can participate in the ‘Purge!’ the last word had a bitter tone to it.

‘I hear Dorn is still not yet swayed by the religious propaganda of the Word Bearers, but his First Captain Sigismund is more likely to sway him towards the fanatics side,’ another voice said rising from the depths of shadows of Horus’s sanctum. The owner of the voice stepped slightly into view, the far distant starlight from the windows illuminating part of Corax’s face. 

‘What of Sanguinius?’ Vulkan interjected. His partly concealed face curious at the thought.

Horus sat upon a large sofa in the centre of the room and turned his head towards the large windows which showed the cold void of space. 
‘I don’t know if I can trust Sanguinius… he spends all his free time overlooking the medicae team who are looking after our father. I have heard reports that he has started carrying what look like ancient Terran style prayer beads with the sign of the Imperial Eagle attached to it… Something I know which Lorgar carries with him as well.’


----------



## Thousandthson (May 17, 2010)

This story is also class, hope you continue this one! definately my favourite of your works.


----------

